# Ushaw Seminary College, Durham - Jan 2012



## mrdystopia (Jan 23, 2012)

Visited the seminary with Stranton after a previous dissapointing attempt in Nov where all I got were outside shots. 

The college is half derelict and half maintained. The occupied side was operating as a conference center until very recently. I now believe Durham University (who own the site) are setting it up for study once again as part of their religious studies school. The appear to be no plans to do much to the urbex-friendly half. But, looking at the state of the building, that's no surprise.

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.




10.




11.




12.




13.




14.




15.




16.




17.




18.




19.




20.




21.




22.




23.




24.




25.




26.




27.


----------



## tattooed (Jan 23, 2012)

Awesome pics! Going to have a trip up there myself as my last trip was the same as yours, only got outside shots. Thanks for sharing


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh blimey, that is trashed. Nice pix though, especially in the chapel. reminds me a bit of St. Josephs at Upholland.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 23, 2012)

Cracking stained glass windows.


----------



## nelly (Jan 23, 2012)

That's sweet. Very nice


----------



## krela (Jan 24, 2012)

Some lovely shots there. Thanks.


----------



## jonney (Jan 24, 2012)

looks like someone has tried to wipe the 666 off the forehead of the statue. It ever ceases to amaze me how mindless people can be to graffiti something as beautiful as that in the first place am sure the arm was still attached the last time I was there. Thanks for sharing you took some cracking photos


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow, very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrdystopia (Jan 24, 2012)

Cheers for the comments folks - have a couple more...









MrD


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 25, 2012)

This is different! Cheers for sharing the photos!


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 25, 2012)

That's bloody stunning mate, thanks


----------



## nelly (Feb 3, 2012)

Beautifiul!!!!


----------



## King Al (Feb 4, 2012)

Some beautiful looking features in this place mrdistopia! Great pics


----------

